# Why Scorpions can Withstand a Nuke



## fusion121 (Oct 4, 2004)

For anyone who find this kind of thing interesting:

Secret of radiation proof bugs revealed 

This article could perhaps clear up the question of why scorpions have an unusually high resistance to ionising radiation, they were one of the few creatures to survive near ground zero of a nuclear blast. Looking at the "Metals in Cuticular structures, R. Schofield" Scorpion have an unusually high amount of manganese species present throughout their cuticle, This might help in explaining their resistance to ionising radiation as an ability to repair damage to macromolecules through the "marvels of manganese". Anyway I thought it was fascinating.


----------



## G. Carnell (Oct 4, 2004)

lets all hope they dont have to survive one...  ;(


----------



## ChupaChup (Oct 5, 2004)

wel wel....indeed...lets hope that they don't get above us in the foodchain


----------



## Tranz (Oct 5, 2004)

ChupaChup said:
			
		

> wel wel....indeed...lets hope that they don't get above us in the foodchain


Speak for yourself.


----------



## ChupaChup (Oct 6, 2004)

..........:?


----------

